# Tilt A Topper



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on a product called tilt a topper or something simliar. It is a product that lifts oneside of a truck cap allowing access to the bed of the truck. I don't know much about them and I have only seen one once and that was atleast 10 years ago. Cabelas use to offer then in there truck cat. but it seems they don't offer that any more


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

tex530 said:


> Does anyone have any information on a product called tilt a topper or something simliar. It is a product that lifts oneside of a truck cap allowing access to the bed of the truck. I don't know much about them and I have only seen one once and that was atleast 10 years ago. Cabelas use to offer then in there truck cat. but it seems they don't offer that any more


Found this on Google http://tiltatopper.samsbiz.com/page/14lpz/Home.html


----------

